# What to feed jumping spider slings



## Nongkym (Dec 10, 2007)

I have an eggsac of jumping spiders that will hatch soon. Any ideas what to feed them other than fruit flies?


----------



## Tunedbeat (Dec 10, 2007)

They will be really small, your best option is fruit flies really.  I prefer using wingless D.melanogaster.


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 11, 2007)

I really could've used wingless fruit flies at one time or another.  Were can people get them?


----------



## Tunedbeat (Dec 11, 2007)

............On eBay.


----------



## Farom (Dec 11, 2007)

www.flygrowers.com (my preference)
www.edsflymeat.com - Hear these guys are good


----------



## Nongkym (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks! Appreciate the Responses!!


----------



## TNeal (Dec 14, 2007)

I have 2 different species of fruit fly cultures for sale. I have D. melanogaster and D. hydea. The D. hydea are almost 50% bigger than the D. melanogaster. The D. hydea do take longer to culture but are just as easy. 

I have 3 sizes available: 

32 oz. for $6.99 
64 oz. for $11.99 
128 oz. for $21.99 (Contains 1000s and 1000's of flies) 

The first option is for those that just want to start a culture. The second is for those who need to start a culture but also need some as feeders right away. The third option is for those that want to start multiple cultures or need quite a few feeders. 

I will also send some fresh media so you can start cultures right away. 

Shipping will be $7.99, $10.99.99 or $16.99 depending on culture size. Depending where you live shipping could be more. If it is I will email you the extra needed for shipping after I mail the package. Discounts are given for multiple cultures ordered.

I take PayPal and snail mail. If using PayPal please add an additional 5%, which includes purchase price and shipping, to total to cover PayPal costs. Send to Fry01234@aol.com 

If paying by snail mail please send to: 

Thomas Neal 
24 North Main Street
Apt. A 
Newmarket, NH 03857

Email address: Fry01234@aol.com 
Phone Number: 602 - 659 - 0726


----------



## KUJordan (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok, so fruitflies are the most frustrating things on Earth.  It doesn't seem right, but it's true that tiny slings DON'T need to catch and eat their food.  This is true for even Salticids.  All they need is a food source.  You can take any cricket or fly or roach and mash it up so it's al gooey and offer it to the clutch of slings.  Many will eat a large meal like this at the same time.  Trust me, it works.  It's so much easier than life food.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

